# Australian First Homebuyers go on Strike!



## TKline (Mar 11, 2011)

This week we have some very big news in Australia that I thought you all might be interested in discussing.

More and more Australians are giving up on overpriced housing in their home country and buying overseas. It's no surprise Aussies are buying real estate overseas. In America, UK, Ireland, and Spain - house prices have fallen back to more sensible levels.

The level of public dissatisfaction with Australia's housing market became abundantly clear today, to myself and thousands of other Australians.

Tom Kline.

*Tom*
The housing market ups and downs and bubble have been well documented over many years and current unaffordability merely another sympton of what may be in store for Australia financially in the longer term or sooner.
There have been other threads on the topic and there is no real harm in opening another thread but lets just keep it to commentary and general media links if you like.

Get Up is a very biased politicised site and you can leave off posting links to them on this forum.
If you do not like that, you can always go somewhere else and if you do post links to Get Up again, they will also be deleted.


----------

